# The alphabet game



## pdswife (Feb 22, 2006)

This is one we used to do in grade school...       Make the longest sentence that you can using the next letter of the alphabet.     Aunt Annie's angry aardvark already ate an apple and a another  animal.


----------



## wasabi (Feb 22, 2006)

Barry Bear brought bright blue baby berries bursting bountifully.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 22, 2006)

Cindy craved crunchy chocolate candy.


----------



## wasabi (Feb 22, 2006)

Did dopey Dave dive dangerously down Deadman's Drive?


----------



## pdswife (Feb 22, 2006)

Every evening Edward Eddie Evensworth  enjoyed eating everything except elegant eagle eggs.


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 22, 2006)

Five fat ferrets felt faintly feverish.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 22, 2006)

good one grumble.  Glad you decided to play.   Good girls giggling gladly give gifts.


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 22, 2006)

Hundreds of heavy hippopotami (hippopotomouses?), hauled happy heffers.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 22, 2006)

Inbred, innibriated interns immediately innoculated itchy, illmannered infants.

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Feb 22, 2006)

Izzie is in Iowa insisting I invite Ira.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 22, 2006)

Kleptomaniac kangaroos keep kissing koalas' kneecaps.

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Feb 22, 2006)

Long legged Louise loved Larry's little likeable lizard


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 22, 2006)

Michael mashed much mushy mushrooms merrily.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 23, 2006)

Whoops!  I missed "J"!!  Sorry about that!  Good thing I'm not a teacher or anything like that. Umm.  Er. Yikes!  I'd better get while the gettin's good!  (I went one ahead because I figured someone was working on "j"! But I forgot to check!).

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 23, 2006)

Nine nearly naked nincompoops nervously nurtured neatly nestled northerners.

 Barbara


----------



## corazon (Feb 23, 2006)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Whoops! I missed "J"!! Sorry about that! Good thing I'm not a teacher or anything like that. Umm. Er. Yikes! I'd better get while the gettin's good! (I went one ahead because I figured someone was working on "j"! But I forgot to check!).
> 
> Barbara


Funny because I posted a J then when it came up you guys were already on M, I thought I'd missed my chance so I deleted. Here is my highly anticipated J!

_Jaywalking Jupiter Joggers Jump Joyfully!_

I know what your thinking! Why would joggers be jumping? And why would they be jay_walking, _let alone on Jupiter where they don't have intersections to jaywalk or jayjog. I say, it's just a silly sentence and it's late so I'm extra silly. Now, on to "O" sentence.  Goodnight all, this silliness is going to bed.


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 23, 2006)

Okay.. so "J" is covered. But "N" was the last letter before the confusion.. so I'm going with "O" now. (did everyone follow that? LOL) And its related to cooking too! 

_*Old Ollie's opinion on olive oil?*_


----------



## kadesma (Feb 23, 2006)

peter, pulled,polyester pants putting paul,percairiously past pacing panther

kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Feb 23, 2006)

Quincy quickly quit quacking.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 23, 2006)

robert ran roughshod round river ridge road.

kadesma


----------



## VickiQ (Feb 23, 2006)

Stan sounds sincere singing silly songs


----------



## pdswife (Feb 23, 2006)

six silly slimey snakes sang seven sad songs.


----------



## middie (Feb 23, 2006)

Twenty Toe Tapping Turtles Tapped Together To The Tune


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 23, 2006)

Uma's ugly, unused, upside-down umbrella upset uncle Ulysses


----------



## pdswife (Feb 23, 2006)

Vicky Vaccuums vans very vengefully


----------



## Maidrite (Feb 23, 2006)

Whats Willy Wiggling wire wrenchs while with whole walrus walnuts wrestling when Wonka wrists works wonders Wednesdays ???????


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 23, 2006)

Xavier x-rays xeroxed xylophones!

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite (Feb 23, 2006)

Young Yancy Yoyo's Yacht Yammered Yearbook Yelling Yellow Yen,  Yawning Yeomen Yesterday Yahoo Yikes !!!!!!


----------



## Maidrite (Feb 23, 2006)

Zeb's Zodiac Zebra Zip Zig Zagged Zero Zinc Zombies Zone Zoo !


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 24, 2006)

Aliens and alligators agree, apricots and avocados alleviate all aggravating allergies and avian ailments.

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Feb 24, 2006)

Bobby brought blue balloons bought by Billy's baby brother Bratty Bruce!


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 24, 2006)

Cara Cleaned Carpet Cause Cora Can't.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 24, 2006)

Did dinky dorky Dora dig down deep?


----------



## kadesma (Feb 26, 2006)

Eddie emptied every entire envelope each evening


kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Feb 26, 2006)

Frank's five friendly fish flew fearlessly farther from France.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 26, 2006)

Fidgety, flighty Fran frantically fanned furious flames flowing from fiery flueless fireplaces.

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 26, 2006)

Whoops!  I guess I was typing while you put yours through. Good one pds!

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Feb 26, 2006)

Your's was good too Barbara!

Are you doing G now??


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks!  No, I shouldn't even be here (and won't be as soon as I post this).  I still have at least 5 pages to write for my paper that is due tomorrow.  I am so far behind on this one.  I think I will pass this class, but I doubt I will hold onto my straight A status.  This class has been a killer.  Oh well.  Back to work for me!  Have fun with "g"!!

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Feb 27, 2006)

Grinning, Gabby grabbed good grits giving Gavin great giggles.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 27, 2006)

Barb... I'm sure you'll do WONDERFULLY!!!!  You're great!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for the vote of confidence!  I'm seriously worried about this one though.  It's still very short.  It is my fault--I got slack in my reading.

Anyway, here is "h":

"Heck," harangued Henry, "his horse has hilariously hairy hindquarters!"

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Feb 27, 2006)

Is Ira in Issaquah?


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 27, 2006)

Jill just jinxed John


----------



## pdswife (Feb 27, 2006)

kathy's killer kanga Killed Kim's Kite.


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 27, 2006)

Lori loved little lemon lollipops


----------



## pdswife (Feb 27, 2006)

Many mice may move  Mandy's mean mom monday morning.


----------



## The Z (Feb 27, 2006)

No noses noticed Nancy's nasty, nausiating noodles.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 27, 2006)

Try saying that one five times fast Z.  Good!!

Old Ornery Oscar's only opinion on onions.


----------



## The Z (Feb 27, 2006)

Patty paid poor pretentious people pennies pouring powder.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 27, 2006)

Quit quacking Quincy quibbled.  

( Q is toooooo hard... lol!)


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 28, 2006)

Ravishing Rachel Redfern ran rudely 'round Ralph's ruby red Rambler.

 Barbara


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 28, 2006)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Ravishing Rachel Redfern ran rudely 'round Ralph's ruby red Rambler.


 
That's a good one! Okay.. now one for 'S':

Sullen Sally sat sobbing sorrowfully.

(edited: whoops... pdswife answered the same time as me!!!)


----------



## pdswife (Feb 28, 2006)

Tangy tea tastes terrible trilled the three triplets.


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 28, 2006)

Ugly umpires utilize utensils uselessly.


----------



## middie (Feb 28, 2006)

he held her hand high


----------



## pdswife (Feb 28, 2006)

lol.. middie... how'd ya go back to H so quickly?


 Visualize Victoria visiting vivid Vance.


----------



## The Z (Feb 28, 2006)

Would Woody want what's way west?


----------



## Lilanne (Feb 28, 2006)

xerox xxxxxxx's xanado's xylophone.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 1, 2006)

Yes, Yolanda yowled yesterday, yet Yvonne yawns yearly.

 Barbara


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 1, 2006)

Zizzi's zippy zipper zips


----------



## pdswife (Mar 1, 2006)

Another angel appeared and ate an angry aardvark


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 1, 2006)

belinda brought bacon, because brian brought beets.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 1, 2006)

Can  cranky Cindy celebrate Christmas?


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 1, 2006)

does dan drink dasanti?


----------



## pdswife (Mar 1, 2006)

Every elegant eagle except Edward eats
each eggplant.


----------



## Piccolina (Mar 1, 2006)

Frank & Florence French fondly fished for fat flounder


----------



## pdswife (Mar 1, 2006)

Give Gavin Green grapes, give Gabby good grahms!


----------



## Piccolina (Mar 1, 2006)

Happy Henry has huge high hopes


----------



## pdswife (Mar 1, 2006)

Ira's icecream is in Ireland.  ( now that's a bad one!)


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 1, 2006)

john jones joined jan.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 1, 2006)

Kinky Kris Kissed Kelly's kissable kitten


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 1, 2006)

Lovely Linda, laugh loudly lest lazy Larry launch loud lemony lizards.

 Barbara


----------



## Zipfisch (Mar 1, 2006)

Maintaining momentum, matronly Mary made man more marvelous marschino/macadamia macaroons.


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice, nerdy, Norbert nibbled nuts nightly.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 2, 2006)

Outgoing Olivia occasionally ogles odiferous ogres.

 Barbara


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 2, 2006)

Playful Penny pitted purple prunes persistantly.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 3, 2006)

Queen Quincy quickly quacked?


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 3, 2006)

Radiant Raylene reluctantly rubbed Raymond's really red rash.  

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Mar 3, 2006)

sixteen small sweet smart salamanders slipped silently southward.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 4, 2006)

Ten totally tanned tourists traveled three times to Tuscany to tame their touchy toucans.

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina (Mar 4, 2006)

Umpteenth unconventional university unicyclists under umber upright umbrellas


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 4, 2006)

Velma viciously vacuumed violet vomitoria.

 Barbara

P.S. It's not what you may think it is!  lol
*1 entry found for vomitorium.*

*Main Entry:*  vomitorium*Part of Speech:* _noun_*Definition:*  in a theater or stadium, esp. ancient, a passageway leading to and from the seating*Etymology:*  Latin vomitorius, alluding to the path's discharging of the spectators*Usage:*  plural vomitoria


----------



## pdswife (Mar 4, 2006)

Will Willy Wonka Walk while whittling wonderful whales?


----------



## pdswife (Mar 5, 2006)

bump
...............


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 5, 2006)

xanthous Xavior x-rayed a xanthochroic xanthippe. (yes those are real words!! hehe)


----------



## pdswife (Mar 5, 2006)

Tried to karma you for that one Grumblebee... but, I've given you too much already...


Zany Zach zips zippers


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 5, 2006)

American Annie always asks Australian Allie about Adelaide.

 Barbara


----------



## Lilanne (Mar 8, 2006)

Barbara Bronk beat batter better because Bonny Bell's butter blew bad Buddy Bingo's busted butt back behind Bob's barn.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 8, 2006)

That's a great one Lilanne!


Can cranky Candace Cartwrite  continue canning cabbage?


----------



## liketobake (Jun 15, 2006)

Colorful Candice craved Crispy Crunch.


----------



## middie (Jun 15, 2006)

Desi dumps drano down drains


----------



## liketobake (Jun 15, 2006)

Erik Evergreen eats eggs every evening.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 15, 2006)

I'd forgotten all about this one.

Fred's friend freaky Freda fried fifty four floured fruits.


----------



## liketobake (Jun 15, 2006)

Gina gave Grace gigantic grapes.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 15, 2006)

Henrys horse had horrible halsitosis!


----------



## pdswife (Jun 15, 2006)

Is Izzy in Iowa?


----------



## liketobake (Jun 15, 2006)

Inside Inger's igloo is ice.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 15, 2006)

Jamie just jumped, joyfully juggling jello.


----------



## liketobake (Jun 15, 2006)

Kelsey kissed kinky kalamari.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 16, 2006)

Lazy Lisa Loves Little laughing lions.


----------



## vyapti (Jun 16, 2006)

Maybe my mom's mischeiveous man merely made Mister Mister make merry melodies more memorable


----------



## pdswife (Jun 16, 2006)

Naughty Nancy never needed Nice Ned's nasty noodles.


----------



## Piccolina (Jun 20, 2006)

Oliva Osborne owns oodles of obnoxious orange owls


----------



## kadesma (Jun 20, 2006)

_Pretty Patty, picks purple pansies._

_kadesma _


----------



## Trip (Jun 22, 2006)

Quick Quintin queried Quinn Quietly...

sorry best I could do...


----------



## liketobake (Jun 22, 2006)

Rough Rachel roasted red rhubarb.


----------



## vyapti (Jun 23, 2006)

Sammy Sparrow simply sat, sipping sasparilla, staring sweetly so Sarah's sultry saxophone song sang; sleepilly swooned.


----------



## liketobake (Jun 24, 2006)

Tom takes Tywla to town today.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 25, 2006)

Uma usually upsets us uncontrollably.


----------



## vyapti (Jun 25, 2006)

Vera's vassal of vixens vote voratiously


----------



## pdswife (Jun 25, 2006)

Will Wilma Want Williams Watery Watermelon With Worms?


----------



## pdswife (Aug 13, 2006)

Lets start over..



Another angry animal already ate Alberts appitizing artichoke!


----------



## Banana Brain (Aug 13, 2006)

Betheny baked bad buckwheat bagels, but basketed bread beatifully.


----------



## jessicacarr (Sep 8, 2006)

Crazy cooks cook creamy corn cookies candidly!

THAT was fun!


----------



## pdswife (Sep 8, 2006)

Did Dorky Dora do dirty dishes during dad's dinner?


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 8, 2006)

Everytime Eunice eats eggplant, everyone except Esther's excited.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 8, 2006)

Frank farts frequently foraging for frangible food.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 8, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Frank farts frequently foraging for frangible food.



did you say 'fart'?


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 8, 2006)

Georgeous Gertrude grows great green grapes gracefully.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 8, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> did you say 'fart'?


 
I did, and am proud to have done so.  It was good enough for Chaucer.


----------

